# Copchick's Halloween 2013



## Copchick

The Pumpkin King and the Zombie Chick:










The hallway halloween decor:










Blackbirds enjoying a meal:










The Witch:










Rats feasting:


----------



## Copchick

Creepy Scarecrow:










The Caretaker has a coat that I had in the compost pile for a year. It gave it a some nice coloring and weathering. The Caretaker with Zed the zombie dog and Alice the zombie deer:










Mantel Halloween Decor:










The Count:










Interior Halloween Decor:


----------



## Copchick

Pumpkin Nester and a Zombie:










Fly with the Headless Horseman on her back: (She wasn't afraid of the learing witch!)










Captain "Jack" Sparrow with a graveyard angel:










Scarecrow and The Dead Guy:










Hanging Scarecrow Skellie:


----------



## Copchick

Orange icicle lights with Giant Spiders and Webs:










Giant Spiders and Webs:










Close up of the coloring and texture from The Caretaker's coat. It spent a year in the compost pile. It's a great way to weather and age clothing, only need patience.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:WOW! Just WOW! Tina that looks extraordinary! Just amazing, you do great work. Hell, I want to trick or treat at your house!!! I love Jack in the photo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You do it up right, girl! Gorgeous dogs, too


----------



## jdubbya

I don't know which I like best, the inside or outdoor decor. Love the vintage mantel stuff!
You have such a great assortment of props that pretty much encompass all that is Halloween. It looks awesome! The caretakers coat that was composted is just perfect. I need to do that withsome zombie clothes. Truly one of the nicest displays I've seen!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Great job, love how you did your spider web. And I'm still in awe of the leering Witch.


----------



## Hairazor

You really know how to Kick It! Love looking at your set up, inside and out are just Great!


----------



## goneferal

Nice job! Your haunt looks great. I hope you had a good night.


----------



## heresjohnny

You have a lot of good spooky stuff going on there


----------



## Headless

You did a great job Tina especially given you weren't well! WOW some gorgeous stuff! I LOVE that big tall Jack Candelabra by the window! But some of those outdoor props are awesome too! Nice weathering job on the jacket - I think you should put his pants in there next year! Well done!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Excellent collection of props and bodies. Love the spider webs, the caretaker and the zombie dog and deer are my fav's. You should be proud of you haunt Tina. First rate job.


----------



## Copchick

Thank you everyone for all the kind and positive comments!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I love it! You did such a great job!


----------



## Mattimus

I love the spiders and webbing. Props are fantastic as well, but Jack wearing the headless horseman is my favorite.


----------



## Lunatic

Wow, CC!
You have quite the extensive collection of props.
I wish I had more than a thimble sized storage space.
Seeing your dogs participate makes me smile....yeah, like they have a choice!
Your house facade looks great!


----------



## IMU

Great job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Like P5 said, I want to trick or treat at your house. But as scary as your house looks is amazing that you get any trick or treaters at all!  It looks super as usual!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Wow! Love everything about that!!


----------



## Death's Door

Awesome collection of props and inside decorations. I love the vintage looking decorations. Thanx for sharing!!!!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## bobzilla

Wicked display! Love it :jol:


----------



## theundeadofnight

Looks excellent , the witch and the lady zombie are great props .


----------



## MapThePlanet

It all came together REALLY Great this year! Love the clothes on "the dead guy"!!
Did you get your fog figured out for your porch??


----------



## Copchick

MTP - I had zero time for getting fog regulated how I wanted, but I used Foggy's Swamp fog this year and I loved how it just filled the porch, yard, street and neighborhood with fog. I loved it! I am going to focus a little more on fog disbursement for next year. Hopefully! I have it in my head of what I want to do, I just have to apply it.

Thank for the comments everyone! It means alot. Although I do purchase props, I like to tweak them at bit. Getting rid of overflow next spring, so I hope to have room for home made stuff in the future.


----------



## Rahnefan

Nice use of rats!


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Great display - love your taste in props! 

Grimm


----------



## Spooky1

Good looking setup you have, Copchick. Glad you were able to get your Halloween setup out.


----------



## Wispurs

I love it and feel very inspired!


----------



## DanO'TheDead

Love the Leering Witch and how you do up the inside too!


----------



## Lauriebeast

OUTSTANDING! I love your haunt!


----------



## Rania

It looks so great copchick! Did you have a party?


----------



## Acid PopTart

Great work and your dogs are just gorgeous!


----------



## SCEYEDOC

Tasteful and spooky. Great job! Did the gravedigger prop come as a kit? I love his hands.


----------



## kenkozpgh

Great job and great pics. Wish I was able to get over and see everything, but with my mom, I was lucky to even get my own things out....


----------



## Copchick

Rania said:


> Did you have a party?


No party. I have thought about it though. Hmm., maybe.



SCEYEDOC said:


> Did the gravedigger prop come as a kit? I love his hands.


Yes the gravedigger is a prop I purchased. I added the coat and hat. I think I may replace all of his clothing next year but put it in the compost first.

Thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## hpropman

Wow I love your display you have some unique props there!


----------



## printersdevil

Love your witches, especially the first one!


----------



## beelce

Everything looks great...inside and out....GREAT JOB


----------



## stick

Wonderful job on your decorations.


----------



## scareme

printersdevil said:


> Love your witches, especially the first one!


Sorry, that wasn't a witch. That was Copchick checking her props. Don't feel bad, she gets that all the time.

Beautiful Copchick. In that will you are making out, feel free to leave me a few. I don't care which ones. Surprise me.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I really like your style CC!


----------



## cerinad

love it! Your dog is adorable.


----------



## Joiseygal

I love all your scenes and full size figures, especially the witch. Very cool and your dog is so cute, but looks a little annoyed in the pirate hat! LOL


----------



## Copchick

Thanks guys! 

Joiseygal - Jack is OCD and hates anything that touches his fur that shouldn't be there; a pirate hat for instance. I have to take pictures fast before he ruins the shot. Now Fly on the other hand could care less what you do with her or what costume I put on her.


----------

